# Will DVD mit Bildern und Kurzfilmen zum Geburtstag erstellen.



## Nina28 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo meine Lieben,

meine Schwester hat diese Woche Geburtstag und ich habe mir überlegt eine DVD als eine Art Lebenslauf zu erstellen. Mit Bildern von ihrer Kinderheit bis jetzt, lustigen Texten und Kurzclips.
Leider kenne ich mich mit diesen ganzen Sachen nicht aus. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, mit welcher kostenlosen Software ich arbeiten sollte und wie man das am besten macht?

Und wo ich witzige Clips hierfür erhalten kann? Am Anfang hätte ich zum Beispiel gerne ein animierts Baby, welches in die Mitte des Bildschirms krabbelt und dazu erscheint dann ein Text wie z. B. Hallo ich bin die kleine ........, ich bin vor gaaaaanz vielen Jahren auf die Welt gekommen. Es war am .... und so weiter. Aber woher bekomme ich so ein Babyclip? Auch mit lustiger Musik und Babygebrabbel.

Oder kann man so eine DVD irgendwo erstellen lassen? Wenn ja, dann bitte wo?

Ich danke schon mal für alle Hinweise, da ich nicht viel Zeit habe. Leider ist mir die Idee zu spät gekommen.


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, die Idee kommt sehr spät, noch dazu hast Du keine Ahnung davon. (Ich habe für so eine DVD mit einer Bildergeschichte -etwa 40-50 Bilder und ~5 Minuten Länge gut und gerne 3 Tage gesessen, weil es mit Liebe gemacht sein sollte).

Das mit den witzigen Clips und so klaren Vorstellungen kannst Du pauschal vergessen. Es ist lediglich privat, aber auch dafür wäre die Suche bei Youtube/Vimeo ein Urheberrechtsbruch.

Software : Für den Mac iMovie/iDVD und für den PC bitte in der VideoFAQ schauen.

mfg chmee


----------

